# 6500K vs 6500K/Colormax



## Marilyn1998 (Sep 13, 2006)

*6700K vs 6700K/Colormax*

I have a Coralife with dual 65W bulbs. I changed out the 50/50 bulb and put in the 6700K/Colrmax bulbs by Coralife and have been using that for 6 months.

I have noticed that my light seemed to be getting dimmer, (or is it my old eyes?) so I replaced these bulbs today with 6700k bulbs.

I didnt think I would see a big difference, but I am telling you the extra green I see is amazing!!!!
When I glance over at the tank I get this jump in my heart that I have GW coming! 

I like the plants, but not sure how much I like the light overall.

Any comments on this change? Is it better for my plants to not have the colormax part? Anyone else notice this big jump to green?

Is there a better light for next time around to get??


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

The Coralife 6700K bulb has a big spike in the green section of it's color spectrum. That's why you are seeing green.

The 6700K/Colormax bulb tries to pick up the other colors in the color spectrum like red, blue, yellow, orange, etc plus the green too.

I've read that the 6700K bulb grows plants better than the 6700K/Colormax bulb.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

If you dont like the yellowish green then maybe try the 10,000k spectrum. Its more whitish than the 6700k. I also agree the colormax is nice to look at but it doesnt grow as well as the others.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

i dont like the reflector of the Dual coralife, if you will only turn on 1 bulb you'll notice that its dimmer compare to single 65watts coralife. right now i replce my colormax to 9325k and i dont like the combination it makes my plants pale in color i still want the 6700k


----------



## Marilyn1998 (Sep 13, 2006)

I think next time I replace the bulbs I will go one 6700K and one 10000K and see how that works.
It looks better at night. I still dont like the blue fish with it, tho.

Thanks all for your opinions.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Coralife bulbs are mere marketing crap. They all have the dominant green spike which does zip for plants. If you have CF bulbs try the Philips PL-L/950: 5000K, 92 CRI.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Newt where can you purchase the Phillips bulb you mentioned?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

It is a nice white light. You can get them thru AAMSCO Lighting, Inc. Call the Florida 800 number and ask for Liz Congerio (they are not listed on the website) or go to The global light site and go to the Contacts section and email them. Ask for distrbutors in your zipcode area that have the PL-L 55W/950/4P/RS product number 13844-6. I paid $17 each from a local distributor. They have the 2G11 base: 4 pins in a row.

Hey, I like your sign-in name.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

and what are the wattage on these?

oops I answered myself when I looked again. Thanks!


----------

